# [Suche] RaF-Allianz-Dun_Motogh



## rwckai1 (31. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin und hallo.

 

Suche auf diesem wege jemanden den ich werben kann/darf..

Realm: Dun_Morogh

Fraktion: Allianz 

Chars: 1x Heiler 1xDD (Mindestens , alles danach is offen und gern gesehen noch mehr zu lvlen )

 

 

Bieten kann ich , Taschen , Ggf. Glyphen und sollte ich wieder Gold haben Gold 

 

Melden könnt ihr euch über PN ,


----------

